# RPL - Regal Partners Ltd



## debtfree (12 December 2022)

Started this thread as I couldn't find anything on this company RPL. Flicking through some charts over the weekend I noticed this one and thought there's been a bit of interest in it lately. 
Volume, price and volatility are up, is something happening here?


----------



## divs4ever (12 December 2022)

is this the mob trying to take over PPT ??

 ( i think it is )

 see the Shaw Brothers presentation                  ( 22/11/2022  )


----------



## debtfree (12 December 2022)

Yes you are absolutely correct @divs4ever . Thanks


----------

